# [GDM] Sessions manquantes [résolu]

## moonpyk

Quand j'ai installé Gnome, j'ai installé aussi GDM, j'ai donc décidé de le tester pour voir ce que sa donnait, en effet c'est tres beau et plutot bien fait.

Mais le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas le choix de la session que je veux lancer, enfin si, mais c'est ou XSession (TWM) ou alors Gnome; c'est ce qui s'appelle du chauvinisme   :Razz:  , exit KDE - XFCE4 et Fluxbox.

Je voudrai corriger ce petit probleme, j'ai regardé dans la doc mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur ce genre de probleme.

A moins que GDM ne puisse uniquement lancer Gnome   :Razz: .

Merci d'avance.

----------

## scout

Normalement les gestionnaires de sessions regardent dans un petit répertoire qui s'appelle /etc/X11/Sessions, alors regarde la dedans si il y a ce qu'il faut ... exemple:

```
p4 root # cat /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox 

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/startfluxbox
```

----------

## moonpyk

Mon repertoire Sessions est plein, il n'y a aucun probleme de ce coté la, la preuve : j'utilise KDM actuellement, qui utilise ce dossier pour lister les sessions dispo.

----------

## kernelsensei

J'ai exactement le meme pb que toi ! je cherche de mon coté, le premier qui trouve laisse un post !

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, probleme resolu, voici la marche a suivre ! :

```

cd /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/

cp custom.desktop enlightenment.desktop

vim enlightenment.desktop

```

remplace la description et le exec

bon moi c pour enlightenment, mais ca marche pour ts les autres !

----------

## moonpyk

Merci beaucoup sa marche ! Sa sent le bidouillage, mais au moins sa marche (a moins que sa ne soit vraiment comme ça qu'il ne faille faire)

 :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

C'est un bug temporaire, qui sera résolu petit à petit à mesure que les ebuilds des différents environnement graphique s'adapteront et installeront ce fichier comme ils le faisaient auparavant pour le script de session. Et pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi ce changement, c'est en fait parceque ce répértoire et format sera maintenant commun à gnome et kde, bref c'est un terrain d'entente.

----------

